
How an Allegedly Fake Video Killed a Much-Hyped Drone Startup - electic
http://www.forbes.com/sites/aarontilley/2017/01/13/lawsuit-killed-lily-robotics-drones/#1dcc07c3786c
======
fapjacks
I will go out on a limb here and say it wasn't the video, it was the fraud (of
which the video was only a small part).

